# W-8 MOTOR



## DirtyVr6passatwgn19 (Sep 27, 2006)

Would like to know if someone has one to sell, and secondly if it would be possible to swap in a MK-3 Jetta wolfsburg? im posting for a buddy who is one of my classes......


----------



## Baltimoron (Oct 10, 2001)

*Re: W-8 MOTOR (DirtyVr6passatwgn19)*

W8 is not going to be easy to find. Expect to pay in the $6000 range for one from a wrecker. look on http://www.car-part.com
It won't fit in the MK3 bay tho. And goodluck finding any kind of trans to work with it.


----------



## DirtyVr6passatwgn19 (Sep 27, 2006)

anybody else?


----------



## VertigoGTI (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: (DirtyVr6passatwgn19)*

Sounds you're like one of those people that will continue to ask the same question until you get the answer you want. So yeah, it'll fit with no mods.
Now for the real answer, it won't. The engine is longitudinally mounted, your MK3 is transverse. That means that you have to cram the engine and tranny in sideways. FYI, the W8 tranny isn't small, you'd need to remove a wheel to get it to fit in the bay sideways.
The only way that you'd get it to work is if you left it as a longitudinal mount, carried all of the subframes over, removed the center hump in the MK3, widened it by about 5 inches, carried over the W8 rear axle, suspension, brakes...
Basically, you have to take a nice W8 Passat, hack it, then put it into a hacked MK3. 
Before you ask, no 8v, 16v, V6 or VR6 tranny bolts up to the W8. Sorry bout your luck.


----------



## DirtyVr6passatwgn19 (Sep 27, 2006)

its not me its my buddy that wants to know!!!


----------



## VertigoGTI (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: (DirtyVr6passatwgn19)*

Fair enough. Give him the message


----------



## DirtyVr6passatwgn19 (Sep 27, 2006)

i have and he wants more what a guy eh


----------



## VertigoGTI (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: (DirtyVr6passatwgn19)*

Tell him that it'll work perfectly and it's a direct swap. That'll teach him!
For fun, tell him it'll run on diesel too.


----------



## woodrowstar (Jun 17, 2005)

*Re: (VertigoGTI)*

i've got one complete with ecu, wiring, tranny, front axles w/knuckles, and rear and knuckles 
@ 16k. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DirtyVr6passatwgn19 (Sep 27, 2006)

bump that up!!!


----------



## KingVR (Jan 30, 2000)

*Re: W-8 MOTOR (DirtyVr6passatwgn19)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DirtyVr6passatwgn19* »_Would like to know if someone has one to sell....

I actually have a complete W8 sitting in a crate. Only one damaged piston, which appears to be the same as an R32 piston at 84mm. Both a 4 valves-per-cylinder. I've got toooooo many other projects to deal with right now. This engine is complete with all accessories, including the water-cooled alternator, etc...the serpentine belt is tight. Engine harness is still on it, jut no ECM to run it though.
I'll let it go for $4500 shipped anywhere in the lower 48 states. These things also use a flat-plane crank, like a Ferrari, F1 engine, etc. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DirtyVr6passatwgn19 (Sep 27, 2006)

bumppp!!!!


----------



## KingVR (Jan 30, 2000)

*Re: W-8 MOTOR (KingVR)*

Make an offer for my engine that I'm selling...cash talks!!


----------



## nashlebanon (Apr 1, 2006)

Is it possible to instal a W8 engine in an R32?


----------



## VertigoGTI (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: (nashlebanon)*

Yep. It's a direct swap. It even runs on diesel.


----------



## KingVR (Jan 30, 2000)

*Re: (nashlebanon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nashlebanon* »_Is it possible to instal a W8 engine in an R32?

Not likey since it is arranged as a "longitudinal" mounted engine in the Passat. I wouldn't expect the O2M tranmission to mount up at all.


----------



## woodrowstar (Jun 17, 2005)

*Re: (nashlebanon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nashlebanon* »_Is it possible to instal a W8 engine in an R32?

that wold be awesome!!!!


----------



## KingVR (Jan 30, 2000)

*Re: (woodrowstar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *woodrowstar* »_that wold be awesome!!!!

...exactly why would that be awesome? It's only 30hp more than an R32, and most likely a good chunk heavier than the VR6. I'd love to see a W8 land in something like a Honda S2000, Mazda Miata, Lotus Super Seven, or even a tunnel-hull boat!!


----------



## tightapex (Jan 18, 2006)

I'd go for a W8 in my Miata. That exhaust note alone would be worth the price of admission. (Of course I would need LOTS of cash to pay that admission...







)


----------



## KingVR (Jan 30, 2000)

*Re: (tightapex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tightapex* »_I'd go for a W8 in my Miata. That exhaust note alone would be worth the price of admission. (Of course I would need LOTS of cash to pay that admission...







)

Bring on an offer!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Catastrophe (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: (KingVR)*

you people








http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif for A series owners who want b series engines


_Modified by Catastrophe at 12:22 PM 12-2-2006_


----------



## KingVR (Jan 30, 2000)

*Re: (Catastrophe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Catastrophe* »_you people








http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif for A series owners who want b series engines

Would you care to elaborate on what you are insinuating? I hope you are not suggesting that the W8 engine itself is a second-rate "B engine" simply because the W8-model Passat was a flop as far as sales were concerned. The technical engineering invested into the W8 is phenomenal compared to most any other engine that I can think of for a production to say the least, let alone _any_ engine.
...happy holidays everyone!!


----------



## Catastrophe (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: (KingVR)*

No, A series as in A1, A2, A3 chassis... Jetta/Golf
As compared to B series chassis, such as the B5 which the W8 engine came in.
sorry, I should have said Chassis in the first place


----------



## KingVR (Jan 30, 2000)

*Re: (Catastrophe)*

Hahahahah....that's pretty amusing right there!!


----------



## KingVR (Jan 30, 2000)

*Re: (KingVR)*

...btw, the amusing part was the fact that it sounded like we were talking about an "A-CLASS" level vehicle and swapping in a "lesser than" (inferior) "B-Rated" engine...as if the W8 wasn't worthy of being swapped into such high-class VW's....LOL


----------



## Peter VDUB Addict (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: (KingVR)*

Hey guys. I'm enjoying your thread. If he doesn't buy that engine you had better hang onto it as I might need it one day. I love my W8 and it runs like a scalded cat for a big car. It is easy to abuse an unsuspecting speeder on the interstate with. I worry though one day the motor will blow up and VW will say sorry, we didn't make any spares... Still, Its fun right now.....








I agree what the others are saying. That engine is not right for the application the guy is going for. But more power to ya....


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: (Peter VDUB Addict)*

SO when that happens, we swap the 4.2ltr V8 from the S4 - 340hp right out of the box..


----------



## Peter VDUB Addict (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: (VWGUY4EVER)*

Now thats an excellent idea...... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KingVR (Jan 30, 2000)

*Re: (VWGUY4EVER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWGUY4EVER* »_SO when that happens, we swap the 4.2ltr V8 from the S4 - 340hp right out of the box..









Good luck with that swap...I'd be hard pressed to consider than being a simpler option with all of the electronics to work together just to get a claimed 60hp more that doesn't feel like a true 340hp. Ever driven one of those?
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: (KingVR)*

Worked for an Audi dealer until a month ago. The W8 6 speed's 3.50:1 first gear and 4.11 final drive should make it more lively on the launch than the S4. Plus there's more torque from the 4.2 - 317 lbs-ft vs 273 lbs-ft. It doesn't "feel"fast because it's a smooth torque spread, not no bottom end then a high hp & torque peak to suddenly slam you into the seat. Ther have already been 2.7TT swaps into FWD Passats so why not a 4.2 into a 4MOTION ?
The W8 was designed to fit the B5 engine bay. Audi chose not to use it, instead using the rear chain-drive on the S4 4.2, knocking 3 inches off it's length to fit the same engine bay. ECU and engine harness swap with some remapping and it should work. The W8 Passat chassis is perfectly set up for some serious power if you do any type of swap into one - 2.7TT or 4.2. The chassis is stiffer, 21 gal fuel tank, 4MOTION/QUATTRO... All you need to put 400+ (esp with a worked 2.7TT) down to the ground..












_Modified by VWGUY4EVER at 1:37 PM 12-13-2006_


----------



## B5Speedo (May 2, 2001)

*Re: (VWGUY4EVER)*

So maybe the better question is how about putting a 4.2L V8 into a W8 body? Are the 4.2L engines the same in the Phaeton and Toureg?


----------



## KingVR (Jan 30, 2000)

*Re: (B5Speedo)*






















SALE!! Now only $3k shipped!!






















...what better way to say "I LOVE YOU" than with the http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif of a W8 engine?


----------



## VertigoGTI (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: (KingVR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KingVR* »_
...what better way to say "I LOVE YOU" than with the http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif of a W8 engine? 

How about with a W12?


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: (B5Speedo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B5Speedo* »_So maybe the better question is how about putting a 4.2L V8 into a W8 body? Are the 4.2L engines the same in the Phaeton and Toureg?

You'd need to use one from the S4 or a 2007 and later 4.2 as those are the rear chain-drive versions. The Tuareg,Phaeton and A8 versions up to 2006 are all belt-driven on the front of the motor. The Q7 version is not only chain drive but FSI.. Hmmm, How about an RS4 powertrain swap..










_Modified by VWGUY4EVER at 8:39 PM 12-26-2006_


----------

